
[ask] Why you should borrow me your spare computer for 2016? - touristtam
https://github.com/gernest/talk/blob/master/why.md
======
cjbprime
Looking at
[https://twitter.com/gernesti/with_replies](https://twitter.com/gernesti/with_replies),
seems like there are some offers!

~~~
touristtam
Nice, I didn't even check if he had a twitter account. :)

------
touristtam
I am not the one asking, but seeing the community on HN, I thought it might be
a good fit.

